# Incomplete Games?



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2015)

You know, those games that you have abandoned in the corner of your room collecting dust. They await your return continually sinking into sorrow. Yeah... The ones I can think of are:

- Fire Emblem Awakening
- Final Fantasy 13-2

Both I have not completed for the same reason. The games are great, but the playstyles are completely different from what I'm used to playing and there just seems to be a lot more that goes into the combat system. What are your abandoned games?


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 24, 2015)

Bought the Wii U for Wii Fit (i know, lmao) and there it is, played two times with the idea of ''this is such a great idea! I will make exercise everyday because Wii Fit is obviously super fun!''. Haven't touched the thing since december.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ironically for where I am on rhe internet, but New Leaf. It was fun at first, but then It just got repetitive, and I haven't played it since August.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh god, I have a ton. xD I have a knack for not finishing games. 

Zelda Wind Waker
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon X (I mean, I've beaten the champion but I haven't finished the looker mission)
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Generations
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Sonic Riders
Many more ones on PS2 and Gamecube that I've forgotten about. 

It's not that I hate these games and refuse to play them... I just get distracted with Animal Crossing, anime and the Internet. xD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh man, so many

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon LeafGreen
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
Metroid: Fusion (I actually got stuck on this one, I didn't just abandon it out of nowhere)
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker

And maybe more I can't think of atm


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2015)

There's quite a few:




Spoiler: Not counting the games I no longer have



*Final Fantasy XIII-2/XIII-3*
I think the XIII trilogy is damn awful and I only own the games to keep the Final Fantasy collection complete. I forced my way through the first game and tried to do the same with XIII-2. I checked a walkthrough to see how far I was and I'm pretty much at the end of the game (last boss encounter if I remember correctly) but I really can't be bothered finishing it off.
Lightning Returns I haven't even touched. I picked it up for ?5 just so I had it. I don't actually plan on playing it at all.

*Demon's Souls*
I've had it for like 2 years and barely touched it. It wasn't because I found it hard (it was actually rather easy), I just couldn't see a damn thing in that game. Saying it's dark would be an understatement, the game is essentially just black a lot of the time.
I've picked it up again recently because 'why not' and I still have that issue. Changing the brightness doesn't really help much either. It would be fine if they gave me a torch or something...I'll probably end up dropping it again by the end of the week.

*Lair*
Got to the 'start' screen.
I picked it up for 50p so I've essentially got my money's worth just from that. It's apparently an awful game anyway so I'm probably not missing much.

*Heavenly Sword*
Played it for a few hours, haven't touched it since.
It was actually really fun...I'm honestly not sure why I didn't finish it. I think another game came out that was higher priority to me.

*Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D*
I never completed the original either but after buying and playing this, I don't really understand all the hype for it. I'm at the 'ice temple' and honestly, that's probably the farthest I'm going to get.

*Fantasy Life*
Why do I still own this?

*Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time*
Again, nothing wrong with this game, I just stopped playing it for some reason. I think Kingdom Hearts 1.5 came out whilst I was playing this and that took priority....Speaking of which...

*Kingdom Hearts 1.5*
I've gotten the platinum trophy for Kingdom Hearts Remastered, so I've done that.
Chain of Memories though? God damn, I hate that game. I wish this game was released as HD cutscenes instead of the other one...

*Final Fantasy X-2*
I own both the original and the remastered version of this.
- The original I got 'the bad ending' and decided that was 'good enough' since I didn't really like the game, so it was an excuse to stop playing and claim I had still actually completed it.
- The remaster I think I got to chapter 2 and stopped.

*Link's Crossbow Training*
I never actually planned on playing this, I just picked it up for ?1 because it was there.

*Metroid Other M*
I've not even touched this. It's not because I hear it's a bad game (I would rather play it and decide myself), I just haven't gotten around to actually playing it yet.

*Hyrule Warriors*
I've done the 'story mode', just not really anything else. I do keep coming back to it regularly though, I just find it hard to sit there and play it non stop since it is a very repetitive game. For perspective of how 'complete' it is, I'm still on the first adventure map and haven't even touched the DLC maps.

*ICO/Shadow of the Colossus HD*
I've completed the originals on PS2 but with these, I bought it, played Shadow of the Colossus for an hour and stuck it on the shelf.

*Stitch: Experiment 626*
This is one of those obscure PS2 games nobody seems to know existed. It was kind of awful anyway so you're not missing anything...The only reason I even bought it was because Stitch was in it.




I won't include my PC library...I'll just say "95% of it".


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 24, 2015)

I bought Sonic Free Riders, but then I heard that it gave people physical pain (you steer by moving/tilting your body left to right, and to do tricks you literally had to jump and other ridiculous things like that). I never opened it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 24, 2015)

Sly Cooper 2 and Pokemon Omega Ruby. I just don't really have the time to play with school going on. By the time I finish homework I'm just tired and want to do nothing but read or watch videos on YouTube.


----------



## Mioki (Apr 24, 2015)

Kid Icarus: Uprising is one for sure. I got it free from Club Nintendo, and I just don't like its play style. I also hate Palutena. It's aggravating that she's constantly there... I wish I could turn her off lmao. I love Pit though, so I'll struggle through it for him.

Assassin's Creed III is another. Great game, but it's a bit slow-paced so I'm never hyped to play it, you know? I can spend several hours on it when I do pick it up, though.

Odin Sphere... Started it and haven't touched it for years. The characters are so cute. I need to get back to it.

Other than that, I generally finish games I start unless I don't like them and sell them.


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

Fire Emblem Awakening and I gave up on Twilight Princess in the water temple.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I bought Sonic Free Riders, but then I heard that it gave people physical pain (you steer by moving/tilting your body left to right, and to do tricks you literally had to jump and other ridiculous things like that). I never opened it



Ugh. Sonic Free Riders... I'm a big fan of the Sonic Riders games, but that one was terrible. The Kinect rarely registered my movements and they were too lazy to put cutscenes in the game. That's also the first time I heard Shadow's terrible new voice. Bad memories of that.


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

I have quite a few. Most I'll finish _someday_ while others... yeah, probably not.

3DS:
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D

Wii U:
Hyrule Warriors (Can you technically "finish" this game? I don't know)
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD

Playstation 3/4:
Alien: Isolation
Assassin's Creed
Call of Duty: Black Ops II (lol never going to finish)
Infamous
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Little Big Planet
Mirror's Edge
Resident Evil 5
The Evil Within


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 24, 2015)

Games I never finished:

Kirby and the Rainbow Curse (Stuck on 6-2)
Endless Ocean (Really?)
Rabbids Go Home (Clipped through the floor)
Drawn to Life (Same reason as the RGH)
Halo (Donut was dead)
Link's Awakening Deluxe (WHEEEEERE IS IT!? >:U)
Gold (Sucky battery and it's also lost)
Mario Galaxy 2 (Impossible for me)


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 25, 2015)

I've abandoned so many games mid-playthrough, it's absolutely ridiculous. A lot of them are PS1 RPG classics that I'd wanted to revisit, despite having beat them years and years ago, to see how my perspective has changed regarding the story and characters... but half the time I end up just asking myself, "How did I put up with this [horrible battle system, clunky controls, etc] when I was younger???" and I put it down. I'm always intent on coming back to it later, but by the time I want to pick it up again I've grown detached and the only solution would be to start over from scratch. What a pain.

I've done this with Final Fantasy IX, Okage: Shadow King, Star Ocean 2, the Tomb Raider reboot (2014) and Chrono Cross this year alone before settling in with things like New Leaf and various Dragon Age games. I think I tried replaying Dishonored as well but gave up on it, since I originally played it on console and trying the replay on PC is so... so weird. I'm not a PC gamer at all really, unless it comes to MMOs, and I'm too cheap to go pick up a controller or whatever so there you have it 

I have FE:A sitting on the shelf behind me but I haven't cracked it open yet! Looking forward to it though. Hopefully I'll see that one through to the end.


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I'm not a PC gamer at all really, unless it comes to MMOs, and I'm too cheap to go pick up a controller or whatever so there you have it



I dunno if you have either of them but regular Xbox 360 and PS3 controllers work with a PC.
- Xbox 360 controllers 'should' just plug in and play.
- PS3 controllers work but you need to download free software for it (since they're not really 'intended' to do this).

I'm sure every other controller will work with some sort of work around but I pretty much tend to stick with my PS3 controller for PC, so I wouldn't really know.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 25, 2015)

hmm. I don't have many that I actually own, really. which feels kinda odd. lol

Final Fantasy X-2 - I am actually pretty okay with this game. ooooooh plot twist! but I'm stuck on it. I won't get the good ending anyway, I don't like that that game has that kinda thing going on with it. too much dumb side junk I'd have to push through and I'm too lazy for it. I'd like to finish it someday...

both Trauma Center games for the DS - just too hard for me to progress any further. I try and I try, and I try until my hands/arms are tired. it sucks. I wish I could complete them for myself, but it's never going to happen. I only started playing the second sooner because I was stuck on the first. but then I also just got stuck on the second. meh. a shame because I love and adore the series. >:

I guess there's also the 2 games I'm replaying. but in those cases, it's FFIV and Tales of Symphonia and I've just currently lost motivation. they'll be picked up again someday.

there's also one game that I used to own that I never finished being...

Sonic Heroes - I just couldn't get all the chaos emeralds. I don't know. I guess I was just horrendously bad at the special stages. oh well, whatever. since that was like, 10 years ago... well. LOL


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 25, 2015)

...


----------



## kylet8791 (Apr 25, 2015)

I haven't finished hyrule warriors at all or lego marvel super heroes...I dunno why but I haven't


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Assassin's Creed 4 and Watch_Dogs... Mainly because my PlayStation broke, but now that it's working I really have the sudden urge to play them right now....


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Games I never finished:
> 
> Kirby and the Rainbow Curse (Stuck on 6-2)
> Endless Ocean (Really?)
> ...



I had Drawn to Life but I ended up selling it when I couldn't solve a puzzle... Oops


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2015)

I forgot to throw Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment on here. I got to like floor 94 and I didn't come back.


----------



## Cardbored (May 4, 2015)

Luigi's Mansion (3DS)
- Was really boring for me to keep on playing

Dragon Age
- Not digging it at all from the 3 hours I played of it. Just felt like it was playing too much into medieval cliches and such.

LoZ: Twilight Princess
- Played it when I was 12 and the game scared me sometimes. I stopped playing because I got stuck in the desert area after you go inside the temple.

Hitman Absolution
- I suck lol


----------



## Pharaoh (May 4, 2015)

Donkey Kong 64- I don't know why but I played it when I was little and my dad helped me and it was this great fun thing, but once we reached the last level, I had panicked and deleted the save file while my dad was at work because I was afraid of K.Rool and of confrontation. 

Wind Waker- I played it up to the last battle and just stopped, I have no idea why.

Final Fantasy 7-10, I have gotten so far in all of these and yet I have completed none of them, I guess because I take breaks sometimes, and then I forget what I'm doing once I get back to the game, so I have to start them from the beginning again.

Alice: Madness Returns- Aside from loathing this piece of **** sequel, my copy was super glitched and didn't allow me to toggle through my weapons no matter what I did, so I grew frustrated and stopped.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 4, 2015)

Abandoned? Zel, a couple games I have I never even OPENED, DS Marvel Super Heroes, PS2 Ecco the Dolphin, DS Spectrobes, and Spirit Tracks were never opened.

For games I have opened though,
I played Symphonia 2 like once, and then I never went back to it. It just didn't feel like a Tales game to me and thus was a turn-off.
Mana Khemia 2, I can't bring myself to play through Raze's story after beating Ulrika's.
Legendia because my PS2 controller died TT (Thankfully I was past the game's halfway point where things start to repeat themselves tenfold, so it's not a huge loss, but still...).
Crystal Chronicles and DS Ring of Fates. Endgame is a major difficulty spike in the original, and in the latter I don't think I went too far in the game...
Final Fantasy 5 (GBA). Made it to the final dungeon, decided not to finish because again, difficulty spike. (Also I was horribly underleveled)

Those are all I can recall right now zel.


----------



## Milleram (May 4, 2015)

Oh, man. I've abandoned dozens of games throughout my life. More recently I've abandoned Child of Light, Perfect Dark, and Jet Force Gemini. Child of Light and Perfect Dark were meant to be played with my brother, but we are both so busy with work we can't find time to play together. As for Jet Force Gemini, I didn't really give it much of a chance. I should really try playing it again seeing as I searched for it for years.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 4, 2015)

Ones I can think of right now are
-MH3U(I was on fire with this game when I got it, but then I couldn't find anyone to help me get a better armor to progress further. A few months later, Pokemon X came out so MH3U continued to just sit there. ORAS and MH4U coming out did not help either.)

-ACNL(Since there is no way to officially complete this game, might as well add it to the list. I was also on fire when I got it summer vacation last year. School then came and I could no longer attend to my town everyday. Because of not being able to attend to my town everyday, I could not check which of my cillagers is actually leaving and got lazy to do the time travel to fix the date without losing dreamies thing. Did get over 100 hours of gameplay though.)

-SSB4(When it came out, I played it a lot to unlock all the characters, but after that, It just sat around as a party game when my friends wanted to play. Sure it's one of the games I always bring around, but then I don't really play it much.)

-Midnightclub Los Angeles( When I got this game, I was expecting the gameplay to be similar to the older titles as well as the PSP versions, but It was surprising that it was quite different so I don't have much motivation to finish it at the moment, so just sitting there.)


----------



## Luminescence (May 5, 2015)

Pretty much every horror game I own in Steam.


----------



## Astro Cake (May 7, 2015)

I've been wanting to get back to a bunch of Pokemon games, especially White. Unfortunately I seem to have misplaced my cartridge of White and have been unable to find it for the longest time.


----------



## Pheenic (May 7, 2015)

Oh boy this is gonna be long

Okami - its for the wii and it hurts my wrist and i got it used and has a freezing problem so yeah
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon - im too lazy tbh
Paper Mario: Sticker Star - ughhhh
Shovel Knight - i suck at 2d platformers tbh
Ocarina of Time - THAT SHADOW TEMPLE BOSS
A Link to the Past - im just bad at this and my brother recently found it after 10 years
Minish Cap - laziness again
Sonic Heroes - freezing again and its hard
Sonic Unleashed - eugh
Sonic & the Secret Rings - horrible controls so i gave up
Super Monkey Ball Adventure - been lost in it for a long time
Dragon Age: Origins - i need to concentrate while playing so yeah


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

I have a lot but here are some highlights,

Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon: I lost the cartridge somewhere..but I'm pretty much almost at the end.

Super Mario Galaxy: I hate myself for not finishing the game yet.

Sonic Colors: I would've finish the game a long time ago, but lack of motivation and the fact that the disc is scratched up.

Any JRPG that isn't Pokemon

Zelda Oracle of Seasons/Ages: I tried to finish Seasons, but lack of motivation.

Spirit Tracks: That one section with the microphone and the flute is giving me a lot of trouble, so i pretty much gave up.

And a lot of others.


----------



## doggaroo (May 7, 2015)

Let's see, games I haven't finished...
Any of the Harry Potter PC games besides Prisoner of Azkaban.  They were really fun, but I was a kid and they were a bit difficult for me.  I kept getting stuck at the same place in Sorcerer's Stone, lol
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.  I plan on finishing this eventually.  I am stuck atm, though.  Not sure where since the only thing I've played in over a month is ACNL
Pokemon Omega Ruby.  I haven't actually started it lmao.  I will eventually.
Conception II.  idk, not really my style.  I thought it would be more scifi, but it's very fantasy.  Also "classmating" is the strangest, most WTF??!?!??!!  thing I've ever experienced in a game. That games weirds me out >.<


----------



## pocky (May 8, 2015)

Fire Emblem Awakening for me as well. It was my mistake for not doing any research prior to buying it.


----------



## Steelfang (May 8, 2015)

I got really far into Skyeward Sword and maybe had two or three hours of gameplay left before I just completely forgot about it. I enjoyed it for the most part while I played it, but now that it's been so long, I have no desire to get back to it whatsoever.


----------



## Kuroh (May 10, 2015)

Games I haven't finished:

☆ *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*
☆ *Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance* - stuck on the final boss because he keeps refilling his health and has several forms
☆ *Pokemon Omega Ruby* - got discouraged after everyone started hacking their Pokemon's stats
☆ *Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories* - spent 4 hours in the Wonderland level and accidentally hit "return to title" so hours of leveling up were wasted. Haven't played it since
☆ *Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny* - idk it just seems like fighting weak monsters all the time to level up
☆ *Super Mario Galaxy 2*
☆ *Sonic Colors* - stuck at this underwater part or something it's been a few years


----------



## Greninja (May 10, 2015)

Majoras Mask 3ds lol i really love the game (my first Zelda game) but its takes a long time to pass a chapter since im new to the game havent played for 3 months


----------



## Bellsprout (May 10, 2015)

I have both Bayonetta games that I got for Christmas that I still haven't touched yet thanks to college.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

I still haven't completed Super Paper Mario for the Wii yet.
Also, I never bothered to do the full offline campaign for MH3U, much less now that I have 4U.
As well as Pokemon Rumble for the Wii.
I'm disappointing I still haven't done Mario 2.
Same goes for Mario 3.
I wrapped my head around 100%ing Runner 2, so I haven't gotten to the end of it.
The Lego Movie Videogame. I think that game got me away from lego games as a whole. It brought back the non-open world but partially-open world from the old games.
A bunch of shovelware I still haven't bothered to either sell to gamestop for 5 cents or throw in the garbage.
Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal. I haven't had a real reason to not complete it.
Same goes for the first Ratchet and Clank.
Sonic Colors. Obvious.
Sonic Unleashed. Obvious.
Every game in the Sonic Collection for PS2. Although most of those were actually pretty good.
More that I can't remember.
This list really makes me sad actually.


----------



## mdchan (May 10, 2015)

*Final Fantasy IV*
Holy grinding, Batman!  I stopped playing this as soon as that summoner girl joined the party at freak'n level 1!

*Chrono Trigger*
I think I got stuck in one of the worlds and couldn't figure out where to go.  >.>;;

*Majora's Mask (N64)*
I just didn't like this game.  The 3-day cycle was annoying, and I just generally dislike games which include a "race against time".  The plot and storyline also did nothing for me, so though I was at about 85% completion with the game, I stopped playing.

*Final Fantasy VIII*
This just got so repetitive and boring, and after a particular event on the third disk which just annoyed me (along with the "badguy who never dies"...aka, that one enemy you have to fight 3-4 times in the game before he/she/it actually DIES), I never finished it.

*Final Fantasy XII*
I hated the new combat system, the characters felt flat and bland, and I just couldn't get into the story.  Oh, and I kept getting lost in the first town.  Yea...that one didn't last very long.

*Disgaea*
Got bored of it in the first dungeon.  >.>;;  I really loved Final Fantasy Tactics and how it worked, but this was just...dull for some reason.

*Yu-Gi-OH GX Duel Academy*
I really loved solving the puzzles (practicing them and on the "exams"), but the rest was too easy or too boring/slow.  It was annoying to try and trigger events, too.  So, never finished it.

*Pokemon White 2*
This was...possibly the worst Pokemon game I've ever played, and that's including Gen I games (crappy sprites, mass amounts of glitches, etc).  I stopped after the second or third gym, I believe.  Heck, I don't even know why I still own this game.

*Hometown Story*
I've played some bad games, but I've never played a game as bad as this.  And when I say "bad", I mean it was terrible and should never have been made.  If I hadn't purchased it through the eShop (and on sale to boot), I'd demand my money back.

*Bravely Default*
Chapter 5+, man.  Chapter 5.  I might eventually finish it for the cutscenes, but I know how it's gonna end, and what it'll take to get the true ending; I'm not thrilled with the work which needs to be put into it to get there (aka, the grinding.  Thank goodness I'm abili-linked with one person who has mastered every single job class, at least).

*Fantasy Life*
I should really finish this...I think I left off at that port town.  

*Rune Factory 4*
The only reason I haven't finished this is because I got distracted by other games.  I already cleared what's probably half of the game, but I still have some to go.  I do plan on coming back to this one.

*Borderlands 2*
I really should finish this.  I forgot where I left off.  >.>

...I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but those are the ones I recall off the top of my head.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2015)

I've got heaps but the main I really need to finish is Pokemon Y and Omega Ruby. I got up to the sixth gym and then my file got corrupted so I've lost all motivation to start again >.< I've just been lazy with Omega Ruby because I wanted to finish Pokemon Y first.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

mdchan said:


> *Borderlands 2*
> I really should finish this.  I forgot where I left off.  >.>
> 
> ...I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but those are the ones I recall off the top of my head.



I hope you're a fan of sponges, because the last boss absorbs bullets like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Math (May 11, 2015)

Shovel Knight: I can't seem to beat the boss rush
Mega Man 1: ug I should have played this before MM2
Fire Emblem: I'll get to this someday, but man I find it a bit daunting due to the difficulty of getting gold and XP.
Sonic Colors: I don't know why I stopped playing it. I think it might have just not been my style of game.


----------



## mdchan (May 11, 2015)

Remembered another one I never finished!

*Final Fantasy Legend II*
Welp, there's one good reason I never finished this: I got stuck on the Venus boss, couldn't defeat her, and couldn't seem to even backtrack to go to a different world.  I'm inclined to believe that this game was one of the forefathers of the creation of the term "ragequit"...especially since it was in an age where you couldn't just go search the 'net for the FAQ/Walkthrough.



DarkDesertFox said:


> I hope you're a fan of sponges, because the last boss absorbs bullets like there's no tomorrow.



Oh, joy.  My playstyle is using sniper rifles (until I'm absolutely forced to switch to a short range weapon) and to headshot things...
...so of course, bosses and goliaths cause me a bit of trouble.  >.>;;


----------



## emzybob1 (May 12, 2015)

Dragon age inquisition, I'm on and off on my Xbox one. I have to be in the right mood to play some game :/


----------



## Ramza (May 12, 2015)

Starbound


----------



## unravel (May 16, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3DS- ehhh I wanna play Story of Seasons deal with it anyway I'll finish this when I feel like it
Skyrim- low spec PC
Bravely Default- because of Harvest Moon A New Beginning huehue
Donkey Kong Country Returns- World 2 not a waste of money cuz I got it from club nintendo huehue
Ace Attorney Trilogy- because dual destinies roflmao and also I accidentally purchase this Im already done all AA series (beforw DD release) since 2012 so yeah


----------



## NyanMeow (May 17, 2015)

Is it bad that I usually DON'T finish a game? Like if it's a good enough game than I must be really really motivated if I finished it...I just don't care enough to finish grindy type games, never finished a Pokemon or anything


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

~New super Mario bros on the 3DS
~Chocobo's dungeon
~Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart. I just can't bring myself to finish the last chapter, even if I go easy mode on it, so flippin' annoying.


----------



## Danoa (Jun 7, 2015)

Paper Mario Sticker Star: Was super pumped for this game as I love Paper Mario games, but I couldn't really get into this one.

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance: I absolutely loved Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2, but for some reason I jsut couldn't get into this one. Actually sold it to get some extra cash for Splatoon.

LoZ Twilight Princess: I sucked at this game. My brother beat it, but I just couldn't cause I sucked big time at it.


Plenty more, but I don't feel like listing them. Also, you guys make me feel better for having not finished them. I always felt guilty not finishing a game mainly because I was a child and had no money of my own so my games were always bought for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

34423 said:


> Starbound



this but tbh it was so bad for so long so i never cared even though i kinda liked the characters


----------



## Tao (Jun 8, 2015)

Pokemon Omega Ruby.

I didn't like the game originally, a few updates didn't change my mind.

I actually defeated the elite four etc and thought that it was over, that I could put it back on my shelf and not speak of it again...Nope, Delta Episode happened. I decided that I've still beaten the game and that's good enough. I barely cared enough to reach the elite four, let alone whatever trash they expect me to do after it.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> Pokemon Omega Ruby.
> 
> I didn't like the game originally, a few updates didn't change my mind.
> 
> I actually defeated the elite four etc and thought that it was over, that I could put it back on my shelf and not speak of it again...Nope, Delta Episode happened. I decided that I've still beaten the game and that's good enough. I barely cared enough to reach the elite four, let alone whatever trash they expect me to do after it.



ORAS took me about three days to complete including Delta, and I'm horrible at gaming. I checked the save after I finished Delta and it had 21 hours of playtime on it. It was like nothing to me, like are they making the games easier with every gen? My dad's played Pokemon games before and he was in disbelief when I told him XD But I digress.



Spoiler



*Paper Mario Sticker Star* was one I never bothered to finish after reading all the bad reviews about it. Usually my dad looks at the reviews and stuff before buying them for us, but I guess he forgot this time.

*Drawn to Life,* despite being a game I loved, I could never beat the last part. I got to where Mari's dad dies, and that's about it. (and it was hard enough beating the levels in the forest with the giant corrupted tree thing.)

*Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story* I had to use a cheat (unable to die) to beat the last part (was it Dark Bowser, idr) and even then it took HOURS because he kept refilling health and I kept running out of weapons. So I consider it unfinished because I played unfairly.

A lot of the old Pokemons I left incomplete, even my favorite (Platinum) because it got to a point where I had no idea where I was supposed to go. Never got to see the distorted world. 

Never finished any Super Mario Bros. game ever, and even if I did we all know how every one of them ends, so I'm not missing anything

A bunch of others I can't remember


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 10, 2015)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.
It's my first Zelda game, and I do enjoy it. I find the wolf touch interesting. But for some reason... I can't finish. I never get the motivation. And if I do start again, I would probably restart because I would have no idea what I was doing originally. 

And then you see me replaying all the Pokemon games for the third time.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 10, 2015)

pokemon omega ruby haha


----------



## Ngan (Jun 10, 2015)

So I've never actually finished a game of Fire Emblem. QvQ I like the art style and stuff but when the chapters get longer and longer it bores me, and most of the time the characters I like the most are super weak.

Also probably all the Pokemon games I've finished but restarted. > u <;; After I restart I don't have the motivation to go through it again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 10, 2015)

Ngan said:


> So I've never actually finished a game of Fire Emblem. QvQ I like the art style and stuff but when the chapters get longer and longer it bores me, and most of the time the characters I like the most are super weak.
> 
> Also probably all the Pokemon games I've finished but restarted. > u <;; After I restart I don't have the motivation to go through it again.



I want to beat Fire Emblem Awakening so bad. I just don't love the playstyle enough. The characters and story are great, but I can't get myself to pop it in and play.


----------

